# get furniture made in DF



## crackpothead (Aug 28, 2014)

I had read somewhere (perhaps it was here) that you can get furniture made cheaply in DF.

I would like to get a simple queen size bed frame. Would it be cheaper to have one made or go to a shop and buy one? If it is cheaper to have one made, where are the furniture makers located? 

Thanks


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

crackpothead said:


> I had read somewhere (perhaps it was here) that you can get furniture made cheaply in DF.
> 
> I would like to get a simple queen size bed frame. Would it be cheaper to have one made or go to a shop and buy one? If it is cheaper to have one made, where are the furniture makers located?
> 
> Thanks


If you are talking about a plain wooden frame to set the mattress on (as opposed to a fancy frame with head and foot boards), I think you have two choices. You can find pre-made frames or you can buy one from a shop that makes rustic furniture. My experience has been that the pre-made ones are very cheaply constructed. I bought bed bases from a rustic furniture shop and they cost more but the quality was quite a bit better than the pre-made ones you see in tianguis along side the highway.

I'm not in DF and cannot help you with that part of your question.


----------



## maesonna (Jun 10, 2008)

There’s a big permanent market of rustic furniture in south Tlalpan at the intersection of Camino a Santa Teresa and Insurgentes Sur. It’s called Mercado de Muebles y Artesanías Vasco de Quiroga but do not search for that name on Google Maps, it takes you to the wrong place. However, if you do a street view at the intersection mentioned above, you will see the sign for the mercado. It’s close to the *Corregidora* stop on the Insurgentes *Metrobus*. The map is also showing some other furniture stores nearby.

Probably some of the vendors would also take orders for custom furniture.


----------



## Meritorious-MasoMenos (Apr 17, 2014)

crackpothead said:


> I had read somewhere (perhaps it was here) that you can get furniture made cheaply in DF.
> 
> I would like to get a simple queen size bed frame. Would it be cheaper to have one made or go to a shop and buy one? If it is cheaper to have one made, where are the furniture makers located?
> 
> Thanks


I believe that when read about "furniture made cheaply," the reference was not to furniture specifically made to your directions, but rather to the rustic style that TundraGreen and maesonna mentioned. And yes, the quality does vary.


----------



## maesonna (Jun 10, 2008)

If you do want custom-made furniture, there are countless carpenters who make furniture to order. It doesn’t necessarily have to be rustic style. The tough part would be to find a good one. As for finding them, it’s a matter of recommendations from people you know and/or going around the right kind of neighbourhood and looking for signs.


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

I do not think it is super difficult to havee well made furniture made but it is tough to have a nice finish unless you just use a cerra finish.


----------



## maesonna (Jun 10, 2008)

Re the finish, it depends. We had the woodwork (window frames, baseboards, stair railings, door frames, closets) in our house done by a carpenter. My husband likes polyurethane finish, so he had the carpenter use that instead of varnish.


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

I am not talking about the finih if door frames doors etc..for me that is simple I like them waxed and I have done everything myself so I got exactly what I wanted. I am alkin about furniture. I like the soft shine of was and do not like the majority of the finish I see on furnityre here.. I can get what I like but it is not easy. I see some really beautiful wood destroyed by the finish and I see it over and over..


----------



## maesonna (Jun 10, 2008)

What I meant was that if you are having the furniture made to order, you can have the carpenter put on whatever finish you ask him to — as we did. You can ask him to finish it with wax.


----------



## maesonna (Jun 10, 2008)

BTW, a helpful vocabulary note for the original poster; a carpenter who works in construction is a _carpintero_ but a carpenter who makes furniture is an _ebanista._


----------



## Meritorious-MasoMenos (Apr 17, 2014)

maesonna said:


> BTW, a helpful vocabulary note for the original poster; a carpenter who works in construction is a _carpintero_ but a carpenter who makes furniture is an _ebanista._


New one to me, and very useful. Thanks.

One dictionary gives meaning as "cabinetmaker," but I think your meaning of furniture maker is much clearer.


----------



## GARYJ65 (Feb 9, 2013)

maesonna said:


> BTW, a helpful vocabulary note for the original poster; a carpenter who works in construction is a carpintero but a carpenter who makes furniture is an ebanista.


Carpintero is a guy who installs doors, makes furniture, kitchen cabinets, chairs, tables, etc. Not so much as in construction, in Mexico we don't need carpenters for construction other than to install doors and kitchens.
ebanista is the one who makes much finer furniture, much finer finishes.
What you need to make a not very expensive bed base is a carpenter


----------

